# ID Please



## tragusa113 (Apr 19, 2013)

Found a bunch of these in my tank, nano reef 14gal. would like to know if they are harmful and what they are. took one out to photograph it, and it feels hard.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Asterina stars!They will multiply like rabbits! Only thing that eats them is harlequin shrimp(ask me how I know?!).Once the harlequins have eaten all of them you simply need to purchase a chocolate chip star(or whatever is cheapest) to feed them.The harlequins eat NOTHING but stars.


----------



## tragusa113 (Apr 19, 2013)

are they harmful to anything in my tank?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most just eat algae and waste,but if you see them on your corals look for damage.There are a few different kinds ,but most are harmless,besides often causing a population explosion(like rabbits!).


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

i found one in my tank last night..small...kind of pretty...must have come out of the live rock?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you're not going to get harlequins then I would pull out any you see.They are like any other pest (snails in FW) and chance of total elimination by manual means are slim!


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

FAQs about Asterina (tiny, white...) Sea Stars 1

I'd leave them be.


----------

